# Is this Book worth buying?



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Is this book worth buying? *Building Structures for Your Garden Railway* By Jack Verducci

I have several of there other books and they are a joke as they are just a collection of articles I have read in Garden Railways.
I am just getting started in Large Scale and have not built any buildings yet.
I will be making buildings this winter and am trying to get most of my materials together by the end of fall.
I was wondering if this would be a good book to have to give better insight?


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Playing in Google just now found this, http://miniatures.about.com/od/modelingmaterials/fl/Building-Structures-for-Your-Garden-Railway.htm


> Jack Verducci has written the column "Garden Railway Design & Construction" in Garden Railways magazine for more than 20 years. This book, "Building Structures for Your Garden Railway" is a compilation of materials from his column, designed to help anyone build long lived outdoor structures in miniature.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank You on30.
That is what I thought.
One of our club members gave me years of back issues of Garden Railways and I have read them all.
I can spend $20. on something else for the RR now.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have the book and its really good. Recommend it.

Alan


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd recommend anything by Jack Verducci. Sure, a lot of his stuff is in articles in GR, but I think he expands all those in his books. Besides, it puts everything on the subject in one place instead of looking through dozens of magazines.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

*Well I bought the book.
It is worth the money.
I have read it cover to cover twice and I have learned a lot from it.
Next stop Caboose Hobbies Sep. 30.*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

kI have ti and I got some Ideas from it. 

JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I learned some things from reading it.


----------

